# [PCGH-X User] Best-of Zitate und Sprüche



## chill_eule (25. März 2021)

Hi Leute,

aus aktuellem (und heiterem Anlass), dachte ich mir, dass wir uns mal ein wenig selbst auf die Schippe nehmen könnten, bzw. unser durchaus unterhaltsames Vermächtnis an Diskussionen hier archivieren.

Daher kam mir grad spontan die Idee, dass wir ein Thema haben, in dem wir die besten/lustigsten Sprüche von uns PCGHX-Usern sammeln und präsentieren können.

*Ich möchte aber niemanden bloßstellen, deshalb die Zitate bitte anonymisiert posten!*
Ein wenig background zum jeweiligen Thema/Diskussion, oder auch die vorangegangenen Posts können nicht schaden.

Also, falls jemand auch etwas witziges oder *facepalm*-würdiges in einem unserer unzähligen Themen entdeckt, dann raus damit! 

Ich starte mal hier mit:



> *So ich kann ja alles vertragen nur bei Kritik da hörts auf.  *


als Antwort auf:


> Du liegst mit deinen polemischen Übertreibungen ja schon seit Jahren weiter daneben als Intel mit ihren Fertigungszielen


aus einer Diskussion über die Fertigungsprozesse von Intel vs. AMD.

Ich fands lustig 

Eventuell finden sich ja noch andere, interessierte "Jäger des verlorenen Zitats" hier im Forum 

MfG

Eule


----------



## JoM79 (25. März 2021)

Keine direkten Zitate, aber sinngemäß das, was 2 immer wiederkehrende Nutzer hier schreiben.


> Ich nutze nur Sim Karten aus dem Ausland.





> In Foren werden immer nur falsche Sachen gesagt und sie sind daher sinnlos.


----------



## chill_eule (1. April 2021)

Ein sehr schöner Vertipper hier 



> Warzone ist halt sehr CPU Lastig, um eine schnelle CPU auszulasten braucht man schon eine schnelle CPU.


----------



## ShiZon (11. September 2021)

*Wiederbeleb*

Selbstironie! Die wollt ihr, die kriegt ihr und noch andere witzige Anspielungen.



> bei so wunderbaren Bergen werde ich echt neidisch, ich armes Schwein komme aus Nordhessen und hier wurden Berge aus Kostengründen eingespart.





> Entschuldigt mal kurz, ich muß die Sabber wegwischen *sabber wegwisch*, ich glaube Forspoken hat meinen Sabberreflex ausgeschaltet.


im selben Beitrag



> Na geil, wie mich dieser Explosiv-Kram in frenetischen Jubel ausbrechen lässt.





> ShiZoedit: Nicht das aus *chill*_eule, eine *chili*_eule wird wenn die Bilder zu scharf werden und wenn nicht scharf genug dann gibt es nur noch das: *Jalapeno rüber reich*



Der "Was spielt ihr gerade?" Thread



> Rabenballade auf der Ibanez (AW54L-OPN) aber mein Skill ist unterirdisch, Vorschläge?
> 
> ShiZoedit: Danach oder davor, je nachdem wie es mich packt, Mayenzeit und das Palastinalied, zwischendurch ein paar Riffs u. a. Nirvana - Come as your are oder Red Hot Chili Peppers - Outherside, das bockt auf der Jackson aber mehr.





> Jetzt stell ich mir aber selbst die Frage, wird uns von dem Unternehmen Hour One nur ein Bär aufgebunden? (Ja ich weiß das Vieh ist schwer).


Entstand eben (es ging um Skyrim)


> Was sich vor langer Zeit zu einem Gag entwickelt hat "fliegende Pferde" die haben wohl etwas zuviel Horse Power.





> PS: Nicht das chill_eule mir noch die Augen auspickt, weil ich ihn nicht erwähnt habe.Na gut, füge ich ihn doch mal mit ein.


Die Antwort



> Du hättest deinen Beitrag einfach kommentarlos editieren sollen, anstatt mich und auch andere explizit darauf hin zu weisen, dass ich ja anscheinend nur zweite Wahl bin...





> Lass uns doch einfach herrlich primitiv sein, denn wir nutzen noch "Tastatur".





> Kann mir einer mal bitte die Tastatur klauen.


Die Antwort


> Nur wenn ich schneller Laufen, als du Fahren kannst





> ShiZoedit: *seufz* ShiZon das heißt legitim und nicht legetim, warum nicht gleich Legoteam?



Die Frage


> Ist das ein Spiel für Förster? So von wegen Forstwirtschaft?


Die Antwort


> Ja eine neue Bau(m)-Sim DLC , nennt sich Fallout 4: Green Woods in Commonwealth.



Nicht von mir (direkt mal)



> Meine Superheldenfähigkeit ist ohne Drogen high zu sein. Quasi das Stoney-Äquivalent zu Obelix


Die Antwort


> Dazu müsstest du aber als kleines Kind in nen großen Pott voller Drogen gefallen sein


----------



## True Monkey (11. September 2021)

Hmm 



> jeder 5800/5900x den ich getestet habe hat 5Ghz allcore gemacht ....alle ohne Spannungserhöhung.
> Ich habe lediglich die Temp unter last auf - 20° gesenkt
> 
> Keine Frage ob die CPU das könnten denn das funzt jetzt schon wenn man es darauf anlegt





> _@True Monkey
> 
> Du solltest das Thema ein wenig ernster nehmen, schließlich ist das hier ein Experten Talk!_





> Upps sry wußte nicht das das hier nur für Theoretiker ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Bitte, was hast du genau gemach, dass dein 5800X auf 5.2 Gigawatt läuft ??_






> keine Ahnung  ....bin ja kein Experte


----------



## chill_eule (18. September 2021)

> Bin mehr der Kabel-Fan was WLAN angeht



Wo ist bloß mein Wireless-LAN Kabel abgeblieben?


----------



## chill_eule (18. Oktober 2021)

Ich habs schon immer gewusst 



> Windows 11 basiert doch Größenteils auf Windows 11


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2021)

Nach Seitenlangen Posts von jemanden mit "kontroversen" Meinungen zu allem Möglichen kam von genau dem User:


> Hätte man mir z.B. eine vernünftige Bildung [...] zukommen lassen...


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2021)

> Aber das Model 3 im Speziellen hat noch einen anderen Vorteil: Wenn man heute ein familientaugliches E-Auto haben möchte, welches nicht die Außenmaße eines Leopard II hat, hat man die Auswahl zwischen dem VW ID3, bald noch dem Cupra Born und Anfang nächstes Jahr dem Renaul Megane E-Tech electric (der Name ist alleine ist waffenscheinpflichtig!).


Bei den "Außenmaßen eines Leopard II" ist mir der Kaffee aus der Nase gekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (29. Oktober 2021)

Ähem @Painkiller


chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich möchte aber niemanden bloßstellen, deshalb die Zitate bitte anonymisiert posten!




Aber witzig ist es allemal


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2021)

Ein wenig Nachschub, heute aus der eher kulinarischen Ecke:



> dass intel sich die letzten Jahre in der Fertigung nicht mit *Rum* bekleckert hat



Ich beklecker mich, wenn schon, lieber mit Gin oder Wodka


----------



## True Monkey (6. Dezember 2021)

> Die Oberfläche keines Mainbords beträg 289 cm² sprich fast drei Quadratmeter...man beachte die Masseinheiten...Ich rede von quadratmilimetern...und da ist meine Rechnung völlig richtig ...Mädels ich würde mich sonst jeden Tag verrechnen ..ich währe nie Zimmerer geworden...aber hier kringelt man sich wirklich vor lachen wie blöd manche sind und nichteinmal Maßeinheiten lesen und rechnen können



Augen auf bei der Berufswahl


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Tja, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## pedi (7. Dezember 2021)

ist nicht aus dem forum.
eune freundin hat eine sms geschrieben,"gute nacht, ich bin nude",
anstatt müde.
kopfkino kann was schönes sein.


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2021)

Eine sehr objektive Einschätzung eines Forenmitglieds



> AMD wird also schon bald Weltherrscher sein!



Kann sich bestimmt jeder denken von wem das stammt.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Dezember 2021)

> Anstandshalter vom Mainboard und Gehäuse montiert?



Heißt das nicht eigentlich Anstandsdame?


----------



## chill_eule (19. Dezember 2021)

Standardfrage eines helfenden Users:


> Gib mal bitte die verwandte Hard- und Software an.


Standard... soweit...

Aber dann die Gegenfrage des Hilfesuchenden:


Spoiler






> was ist verwandte Hard- und Software ?






Ich bin eben fast vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Dezember 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Standardfrage eines helfenden Users:
> 
> Standard... soweit...
> 
> ...


Naja, "verwandte" kann auch auf "Verwandtschaft" bezogen werden also ich würde da auch Fragen was meine HW mit Verwandtschaft zu tun hat


----------



## chill_eule (19. Dezember 2021)

Nicht verwandt und nicht verschwägert?


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2021)

Member1 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in China kein Tor oder VPN?





			
				Member2 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, natürlich. Und du weißt nie wer morgen bei dir klingelt wenn dus benutzt.



Der hat gesessen!


----------



## chill_eule (25. Dezember 2021)

> Habe vor einem Monat eine 3080 Ti bekommen und durch meine alte 2060 Super ersetzt.



Genau, raus mit dem Ti-Mist, Super ist doch viel superer!!1elf!   
Oder wie meinen?


----------



## chill_eule (15. Januar 2022)

> Und weiter, du kannst ja meinetwegen so völlig naiv sein, irgendwelchen offizielen Zahlen aus gewissen Ländern trauen, für mich ist das kein Diskussionspunkt, denn wenn man seriöse Presse ließt, weiss man es besser.



Und mit Telegram weiß man es noch besser, oder?


----------



## Poulton (30. Januar 2022)

Dem einen oder anderen wahrscheinlich noch bekannte Forenberühmtheit:



> Bitte nur Experten





> ich mach das dieses Jahr mit mehreren Air Coolern also noch einen 2. Gekauft , Ventilator und Nasse Harntücher davor





> da kann man nichts einzeln löschen dazu muss man Linux hacken um da was einzeln eine Datei zu manipulieren.


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2022)

An die *Harn*tücher kann ich mich auch noch erinnern.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Februar 2022)

Titel-Thema:


> Valorant extrem niedrige FPS Zahlen​



Man denkt *"Oh Gott! Der arme Kerl!"*
Vor allem bei dem System:


> Ich besitze die 5950x, 6800xt, Crosshair Formula VIII, 2x 16GB 3600 cl 14 von GSkill



Und hier dann *das* _Problem_


> Ich komme  bei Valorant nicht über 200fps.





> Beim laufen und rennen und schießen geht der runter auf 120-140fps.


----------



## chill_eule (29. März 2022)

Vergesst Sushi oder Frühlingsrollen, hier ist der neueste Foodtrend:



> das man die Kotrolle dadrüber



Man soll ja nix wegwerfen...


----------



## chill_eule (27. April 2022)

Aus einer Diskussion über hohen Stromverbrauch bei Grafikkarten:



> Ich bin Profi Bencher, da bleibt einem ja nichts anderes übrig als die Kanäle mal kurz voll zu öffnen



Wenn man weiß, wer es ist, lacht man sich kaputt


----------



## chill_eule (29. April 2022)

> *4.) Anwendungszweck:*
> Datteln



Kaffe kochen und Pizza backen wäre auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2022)

Heute mal ein schneller _ohne Worte_ screenshot:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (20. Juni 2022)

Wenn die böse Autokorrektur zuschlägt:



> Graka: Zitat 3090 trinkt


----------



## HighEnd111 (25. Juni 2022)

Ist von euch auch schon mal jemand vor dem


> Bildungssekttor


gestanden und wurde weder rein gelassen, noch abgefüllt? _ (Zugegeben, man überliest es recht leicht ^^)_


----------



## chill_eule (25. Juni 2022)

Bildungs_bier_tor wäre mir lieber


----------



## Elistaer (25. Juni 2022)

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Sauber und Saubär


----------



## chill_eule (9. Juli 2022)

Doppelt/Dreifach hält besser, oder? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach die zwei nächsten Antworten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chill_eule (16. Juli 2022)

> um mein AM4 System zum Daddeln ein letztes Mal zu Puschen.



In welchen Slot passen die denn? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (18. Juli 2022)

Ich fand es gerade echt witzig



> War im Angebot und soll wohl ein No Brainer sein. Bin mal gespannt😅





> "No Brainer"? Sterben davon Gehirnzellen ab?


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

> besser wäre aber das b550m s2h das hat nen flahback funktion ohne cpu 80€
> 32gb ddr4 3600 mein Rat ripjaws v weil die aegis lotto sind. 120€ 4*8gb das hat nen Grund





> I lol´d.  Du schlägst ihm nen 2 DIMMER vor und gleichzeitig soll er da dann 4 Sticks einsetzten. What a classic.


OMG


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Juli 2022)

Herrlich... Fällt unter die Kategorie "Epic Fail" und "Double Facepalm"


----------



## chill_eule (23. Juli 2022)

Einfach ohne Worte   



> Die neue GPU hole ich mir dann auch zusammen mit der GPU.


----------



## RyzA (23. Juli 2022)

> Die neue GPU hole ich mir dann auch zusammen mit der GPU.


Ich dachte eigentlich das SLI oder CF mitlerweile out sind!


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2022)

> Es gibt so Screens die kann man vorher einblenden lassen damit man weiß wann man die Bios Taste drücken muss.





> Meinst du etwa den POST?


----------



## chill_eule (10. August 2022)

Heute im Angebot:

Ein "_How to_*:* *not* clean your CPU socket"


> PC startet weiterhin gar nicht.
> 
> Also Mainboard Defekt oder Netzteil?
> 
> *Lag es vielleicht daran, dass ich den CPU Sockel vor dem Einbau des neuen CPU mit einer Zahnbürste und hochprozentigem gereinigt habe?* Da war nämlich etwas Wärmeleitpaste dran.





> Was versteht du unter Hochprozentig ?





> *Vodka* 40%





Aber wir sind ja nicht schadenfroh, denn die Geschichte hatte ein happy ending 


> Rechner ist jetzt beim PC Laden um die Ecke. Der guckt sich das mal für 35€ an und meldet sich in 1-2 Stunden...





> Rechner läuft wieder. Mit altem Mainboard. Der Typ hat gezaubert.



Props an den _unbekannter PC-Laden um die Ecke _ und "den Typen" __


----------



## RyzA (3. September 2022)

> Mein Rechner, hat heute mal Komplett rum gespunnen!
> 
> 1. Rum Gespunnen bei Windows allgemein


  

Ich hatte mal einen russischen Kollegen, der hat Facebook nicht von seinem Handy deinstalliert, sondern "ab" gemacht.


----------



## chill_eule (3. September 2022)

Ich dachte Rum wird _destilliert_


----------



## chill_eule (6. September 2022)

*Den* Schlüssel hätte ich auch gern, Mantaplatte 24/7 incoming!



> Sechskant-Winkelschraubendreher als Imbiss-Schlüssel





Wenn das schon falsche _Imbus_ dann nochmal verfälscht wird, ist man vom Werkzeug plötzlich ganz schnell beim Essen


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2022)

Hat der ne Pommesbude?


----------



## chill_eule (8. September 2022)

Selbst in der 126sten "core" Generation scheint Intel immer noch nicht am 5800X3D vorbei zu kommen:



> Ja der 126600KF ist langsamer als ein 5800X3D


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wenn das schon falsche _Imbus_ dann nochmal verfälscht wird, ist man vom Werkzeug plötzlich ganz schnell beim Essen


Und du Inbus noch weiter verfälschst.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (8. September 2022)

Ich musste bei dem Ding seit langem mal wieder richtig lachen. 


> Naja, hinsichtlich des Zustand des Spieles würde ich schon meinen, dass das Spiel schon gut mehr Charakter hat, als du jemals im Leben erreichen wirst.


----------



## chill_eule (9. September 2022)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und du Inbus noch weiter verfälschst.


Hä?
Ich schrieb doch, dass "Imbus" falsch sei 
Imbiss ist natürlich völliger Blödsinn und man sollte seinen Kindern beibringen, dass die Firma _Inbus_ heißt, oder man korrekterweise sagen sollte: *Innensechskantschlüssel*! (Was ein geiles, typisch deutsches Wort ^^ )

Genau so sollte man seinen Kindern beibringen, dass der shice generell Schrauben*dreher* und nicht -Zieher heißt!


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2022)

Oh man, ich glaube ich bin doch zu müde


----------



## Olstyle (9. September 2022)

Als Lösungsansatz für jemanden der in der Mietwohnung nicht bohren will und daher nach WLAN fragt:


> Ich hab die elegantere Lösung gewählt. Ein Haus gekauft...


Kanonen und Spatzen und so


----------



## RyzA (9. September 2022)

> Das riecht so als wenn man eine Blattwanze etwas drückt.





> Du kennst aber Sachen...
> Ich habe so ein Viech noch nie gedrückt, geschweige umarmt.


----------



## chill_eule (10. September 2022)

No comment:


> also bitte OT bleiben






Hintergrund: 
Gut gemeinte, generelle Ratschläge zum Thema streaming in einem Kaufberatungsthread für ein streaming System.


> was hat streaming (was, wann, wie oft, wie lange usw) damit zu tun was für ein setup ich brauche?


----------



## chill_eule (22. September 2022)

> Ich könnte im CPU-Limit nützlich sein



Genau, Taschenrechner raus und _mitrechnen_!


----------



## IICARUS (28. September 2022)

Schon lustig, was die Rechtschreibprüfung manchmal aus Texten macht... 


			
				IICARUS schrieb:
			
		

> Aber laut Garantiebedingungen bieten sie in den ersten 24 Monate einen *Eieressservice* Express-Service an. Möglicherweise lag unsere RMA in diesem Zeitraum.


----------



## IICARUS (28. September 2022)

Habe noch einen... 

Vorgeschichte war der Kauf von Hardware, wenn es sich nur ums haben wollen handelt.


> Meine Frau würde mich dann wahrscheinlich mit dem Rollstuhl samt dem Rechner vor die Tür schieben, mit einem Schild... zu verschenken. Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann irgendwann ohne Rechner immer noch dort stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (6. Oktober 2022)

Das erklärt sich selbst:


> Einfach Mal Elon Musk und das USB Konsortium in einen Raum stecken. Da kommt die längste und irrste Geschichte der Welt raus.



Zum Thema BF 2042 Update:


> Erinnert mich an einen Bildhauer, der solange an einer Statue herumhämmert, bis die Nase oder der Pimmel abbricht. Irgendwann fängt er von vorne an.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2022)

> Die Ofen*fische*





> Oetker macht inzwischen Fisch?


Da musste ich gestern selber drüber lachen.  
Aber hatte es korrigiert.


----------



## chill_eule (19. Oktober 2022)

Aus dem Marktplatz:



> 15€ Inklusive verstand richtig ?



Jup, *Verstand* ist im Preis inbegriffen


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2023)

Diesmal im Angebot ein Thementitel, der so, wie geschrieben, nichts mit PCGH zu tun hat ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kein Boot?
Musst du kaufen!


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2023)

Wieso? Das damit der Bootvorgang gemeint ist habe ich sofort verstanden.


----------



## chill_eule (5. Januar 2023)

Natürlich geht es um den Vorgang des _bootens_, aber damit haben maritime Fortbewegungsmittel wie _Boote _nichts mit zu tun 


PS: Groß-/Kleinschreibung, jajajajajajjaa11elf!1!


----------



## chill_eule (Sonntag um 17:34)

Shice auf Alder- oder Raptor-Lake, this is _the one and only_ "*hybrid CPU*":



> Als erstes habe ich die CPU (i7 7700k) gegen eine *i3 3600* getauscht.


----------



## RyzA (Sonntag um 17:38)

Komisch. Ich kenne nur einen 3600´er von AMD.


----------



## RubySoho (Sonntag um 18:31)

Der ist aus 2017,find ich immer noch gut:

ey ich hab sogar hingeschrieben Far Cry Primal ruckelt nicht kannst du nicht daraus schlussfolgern das ich einen guten Rechner hab?


----------

